# Renamon plushie^^



## Kita-Kitsune (Oct 21, 2009)

I always admired Renamon. I know it's strange but last week I commissioned a realistic life-sized Renamon plushie. I know it's a Digimon but this is really secodary for me. I like how Renamon is looking like, it's so great and I simply love foxes.  I don't know if somebody here knows Renamon, but it's based on the legend of Kitsune, a supernatural fox. If you want to know more about it, don't hesitate to ask me, OK!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2009)

Why do you exist?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2009)

I apologise, in retrospect, that was pretty abrupt and rude.

What I meant to say, is "Why do you feel the need to tell us".

Thats like me coming on here and saying I jammed my cock up a hosepipe and sucked the other end. It's something I may or may not actually do, but no-one else really gives a shit about it.


----------



## Sam (Oct 21, 2009)

WAT: ---> "Thats like me coming on here and saying I jammed my cock up a hosepipe and sucked the other end. It's something I may or may not actually do, but no-one else really gives a shit about it."

Almost: ----> "Thats like me coming on here and saying I jammed my cock up a hosepipe"

Uh: ----> " I jammed my cock up a hosepipe"

WTF: "hosepipe"

wtf is a hosepipe?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

He's done it once.  He showed me.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, wait. I withdraw all previous statements.

He's Austrian. I assume this plushie will be kept in a specially constructed basement.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2009)

Sam said:


> wtf is a hosepipe?



What do you water your garden with then? Gallons of water and a weak bladder?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Oct 21, 2009)

Kita-Kitsune said:


> I always admired Renamon. I know it's strange but last week I commissioned a realistic life-sized Renamon plushie. I know it's a Digimon but this is really secodary for me. I like how Renamon is looking like, it's so great and I simply love foxes. I don't know if somebody here knows Renamon, but it's based on the legend of Kitsune, a supernatural fox. If you want to know more about it, don't hesitate to ask me, OK!


 
umm well most people know of renamon, and I suppose good for you as long as you don't fuck it.

otherwise, its nice to buy random things


----------



## Sam (Oct 21, 2009)

A hose. :/

Calling it a hose and then a pipe is like calling a car.... "carvehicle."


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, we actually use the full words here in Britain. Like they're meant to be. And without removing letters for convenience.


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Yeah, we actually use the full words here in Britain. Like they're meant to be. And without removing letters for convenience.



You Brits seem to like fragmented sentences, too.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2009)

Not really, I type it as my brain works. Stop start.

Most Brits are too busy being foreign or claiming benefits and getting smashed on Buckfast to use cognitive functions.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

Australians do it too, but we're just trying suck up to the motherland.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

My cousin likes Renamon...but please tell me its not your "toy".


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 21, 2009)

This thread.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 21, 2009)

Rofltrollcuffs.
Renamon?okay...
Plushie?eww...
Life sized?zomfg.
I found a good thing when i used renamon as a test subject in gmod.thats it.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2009)

...right.

You know, Renamon would look a lot better if her head wasn't shaped like a fucking bullet.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 21, 2009)

I got a big Yoshi-plushie a few months ago.
I didn't make a thread about it.

Because I didn't mistake R&R for my Livejournal.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 21, 2009)

Please say it isn't a sex toy.
_
Please, for the love of all that is sacred, say it isn't a sex toy._

Also, all Digimon seasons after season 2 were complete and utter shit.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 21, 2009)

Why the fuck are furries so obsessed with Renamon?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 21, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Why the fuck are furries so obsessed with Renamon?


I don't know.

I mean, Taomon is by far more awesome than Renamon.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Please say it isn't a sex toy.
> _
> Please, for the love of all that is sacred, say it isn't a sex toy._
> 
> Also, all Digimon seasons after season 2 were complete and utter shit.



This, very much this


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Please say it isn't a sex toy.
> _
> Please, for the love of all that is sacred, say it isn't a sex toy._
> 
> Also, all Digimon seasons after season 2 were complete and utter shit.



I kinda disagree.

3rd season concentrated on a smaller cast, so it wasn't as all over the place as previous ones. And to be fair, when things started happening in the realworld, it got pretty epic.

And the ending was fairly sad too, which isn't something you get often in a kids show.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

Digimon fucking suck.  Pokemon 4ever.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

I like digimon and pokemon, but I'd rather have a life size Blaziken, plzkthx


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 21, 2009)

Furries ruined Digimon for me. 

The early Pokemon games are alright, but I can't stand the show.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess I must be a different breed, because I've been with pokemon since it first came around in the US, and am always getting more and more pokemon stuff and watching the show.

I still have to wonder what they're going to do about the fifth generation now that they've made the GOD of all pokemon, fer chrissakes


----------



## Kita-Kitsune (Oct 21, 2009)

No, this plushie doesn't have any sexual meanings and it's definitely no sex toy. I just like how it's looking like and I just wanted it in 3D. I can identify myself with Renamon a little bit - it has a deeper meaning to me.

I only thought somebody could be interested in it because I wanted to post some pictures when it's finished.

And belief me, it is A LITTLE BIT TOO expenisive for some sex stuff, OK!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm straight, but I genuinely have a crush on Renamon.
She's so... _om nom_, you know? <3

...


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh man I should totally get a life-sized charizard plushie

And then tell everyone

And then post pics

And then kill myself


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 21, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> And then kill myself


 
Make it look like Charizard did it to you. Rip some limbs off or something.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 21, 2009)

Eh... I can appreciate SOME of the thinking behind a life size plush... but if it's a fuck toy... that's quite questionable.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2009)

Meh, if I had the shelf space for them I'd get a few plushies.  I kinda miss the collection I had when I was little.


----------



## Kita-Kitsune (Oct 21, 2009)

And I thought furries like furry stuff like plushies and it's really funny that everybody directly think thats a sex toy - it's simply ridiculous. Only for your information, Renamons German voice is male and in fact, the creators of Digimon Tamers had written that Renamon is androgyn. And seriously, only the idea to fuck a plushie makes me ill - it's just to chuck up....


----------



## Ratte (Oct 21, 2009)

Kita-Kitsune said:


> Only for your information, Renamons German voice is male and in fact, the creators of Digimon Tamers had written that Renamon is androgyn.



We know this already.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Oct 21, 2009)

cool about making a Renamon plushie. I am both a digimon and pokemon fan. and I did not know in germany they had renamon with a male voice.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 21, 2009)

This is more suited for a journal rather than a thread.  Digimon's a big part of my childhood, but X-Veemon, Flamedramon, and Wargreymon are much better than Renamon in sexyness.


----------



## Kita-Kitsune (Oct 21, 2009)

And sorry if I had made a mistake with posting the thread "Renamon plushie". It wasn't my aim to annoy somebody. It was my fist forum entry ever - no kidding. I only thought when I could talk about it with no-furries it would be cool to talk about it with furries. But I was really surprised about the first replies, I didn't expect that.

To the people who kidded me: You were NOT FORCED to read this thread.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 21, 2009)

Kita, take it easy.
This whole place is rigged to explode into sarcastic snarkiness at the slightest nudge.

It's great.

Heh...

ANYWAY, I like Renamon as much as you do-- and no I don't assume sex-toy first thing. I recently looked up plushies on FA, actually.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 21, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> [attachment]



Stick it in it's pooper


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2009)

Furries ruined the 3rd season of Digimon for me.
Thank you OP for reminding me that...and I liked the Third season.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 21, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Kita, take it easy.
> This whole place is rigged to explode into sarcastic snarkiness at the slightest nudge.
> 
> It's great.
> ...



That's kind of creepy looking.


----------



## Sam (Oct 21, 2009)

Bah. I wouldn't spend the money on a plushie. Ever.

Because someone would probably fuck it .


----------



## Nargle (Oct 21, 2009)

Renamon doesn't even look like a fox =/ 

I don't understand why someone would like something like Renamon as a result of liking foxes. 

It also kinda baffles me why people claim to have fox fursonas, but draw them with huge blocky bloodhound faces.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Renamon doesn't even look like a fox =/
> 
> I don't understand why someone would like something like Renamon as a result of liking foxes.
> 
> It also kinda baffles me why people claim to have fox fursonas, but draw them with huge blocky bloodhound faces.



I dunno...

inb4 SPH


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Oct 21, 2009)

Guys Stop being mean to him! He's new!  Dx   I love him!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2009)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Guys Stop being mean to him! He's new!  Dx   I love him!



....
y?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 21, 2009)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Guys Stop being mean to him! He's new!  Dx   I love him!


You're obviously new here and don't know how things work.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 21, 2009)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Guys Stop being mean to him! He's new!  Dx   I love him!



0.0 .....ok then u do that (truns around and runs away)


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're obviously new here and don't know how things work.



With a name like his, he'll learn soon.

FA will break the slap-happy furry attitude out of anyone.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> 0.0 .....ok then u do that (truns around and runs away)



Don't get him started. 
We do not need a fox orgy in this thread.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 21, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Don't get him started.
> We do not need a fox orgy in this thread.



LOL


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 21, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> With a name like his, he'll learn soon.
> 
> FA will break the slap-happy furry attitude out of anyone.


Oh damn, I didn't even read the name.

Hopefully he realizes and either gets it changed or ragequits.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm disappointed in all of you.


----------

